# Contemporary music from Estonia



## Alonso (Feb 1, 2019)

With only 1.3 million inhabitants, Estonia hosts one of the most unique contemporary classical music scenes in Europe. It is the country of Arvo Pärt --the most popular living composer in the world--, and of Erkki-Sven Tüür, one of the main symphonists of our time.

The first thing that strikes me about the music of this small European nation is its consistency: although they cultivate different styles, Estonian composers have in common many characteristics that distinguish them easily from their French, German or Italian colleagues. One of these features is the spiritual intensity of the music, something that we could intuitively relate to the important tradition of choral sacred music that has originated in this country. Another relevant aspect is the scarce influence, among these composers, of the Central European avant-garde currents of the second half of the 20th century. On the contrary, Estonian composers tend to have strong ties to minimalism: even those who use advanced harmony or extended techniques, such as Tüür or Helena Tulve, tend to retain some trace of diatonic language or repetitive structures in their work. The results, in these cases, are absolutely hybrid works, emotionally intense and intellectually stimulating at once.

The choral repertoire, as I said, is especially rich in this tradition; hence, perhaps, the emphasis on melody and harmony, as well as a certain tendency towards archaism, which we find in many of these composers. I think of the beautiful choral cycles of authors such as Pärt, Tõnu Kõrvits or Galina Grigorjeva, in which the sensation of a frozen time is often very strong, or in which the modern and the medieval unfold simultaneously. But there is also a more difficult element to describe that is always present, something perhaps related to the landscapes of Northern Europe, with the cold, with the forests and the winds, a sensation of contemplative recollection before nature that reappears from some way or another in the music of Denmark, Norway or Iceland (although in these countries it seems to be filtered by a sensitivity more associated with avant-garde constructivism). The music of Estonia, in any case, like that of the Nordic countries - and that of certain British composers, such as Peter Maxwell Davies - has a certain pictorial quality that is often lacking in high German or French modernism. It is never merely abstract music, and perhaps that is why its emotional impact tends to be direct.

This thread is about recent works, preferably of this century. That said, if you wish to explore Estonian music of the second half of the 20th century, I recommend taking a look at the entire Arvo Pärt catalog, as well as the works that Tüür wrote in the nineties (that is perhaps its most original period) and the symphonies of Lepo Sumera, whose work is an interesting synthesis of holy minimalism and the experimental techniques of Lutoslawski. Finally, if you are interested in jazz, you might want to check out the work of Estonian pianist Kristjan Randalu, whose album "Absence" was, in my opinion, one of the best records of this genre released last year.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Excellent idea for a thread, lots to explore! Indeed for a tiny country, Estonia's contribution to the world of music - especially in recent history - has been disproportionate. These days, it seems orchestras are obliged to have a Finnish conductor at the helm; if not an Estonian will do!! :devil:

Having said that, I am amazed you haven't mentioned my favourite near-as-dammit contemporary Estonian, especially as you are a fan of their choral tradition, and that's Veljo Tormis. He passed away a couple of years back, and admittedly hadn't composed much for a good few years (it's called "retirement" - can composers really do that??). His choral music is a fantastic mix of the contemporary with folk and tradition. Try such cycles as the Forgotten Peoples works, or the justly famous Curse Upon Iron to see what he's all about.


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

I've really enjoyed what I've heard of Toivo Tulev's music. Try something like Der Herr is mein getreuer Hirt.






It sounds at once spacious and full to my ear. Very spiritual music, neither really avant-garde nor really conservative. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Following this thread; Pärt is one of my favorite composers, but I haven't heard much from any other Estonians at all.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Alonso said:


> With only 1.3 million inhabitants, Estonia hosts one of the most unique contemporary classical music scenes in Europe. It is the country of Arvo Pärt --the most popular living composer in the world--, and of Erkki-Sven Tüür, one of the main symphonists of our time.
> 
> ... and the symphonies of Lepo Sumera, whose work is an interesting synthesis of holy minimalism and the experimental techniques of Lutoslawski.


Thanks to the BIS label, Sumera's symphonies are readily available - but Sumera has much more to offer than his symphonies.

Here's a piano piece performed by his daughter:






And here's a very interesting work from a Soviet-era LP:






:tiphat:


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

flamencosketches said:


> Following this thread; Pärt is one of my favorite composers, but I haven't heard much from any other Estonians at all.


Aficionados of Pärt's music should give a listen to his younger colleague, Galina Grigorjeva, who though born in Ukraine has lived the greater part of her adult life in Estonia and been adopted as one of their own by fellow Estonians. Her music is tightly linked to Slavonic sacred music as well as early European polyphony. Estonian Radio has twice chosen Grigorjeva's work to represent Estonia at the International Rostrum of Composers: On Leaving in 2000, in Amsterdam, and Lament in 2002, in Paris. Grigorjeva's CD "In Paradisum" was awarded the Estonian Music Prize in the category of Classical album in 2015.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Some great contributions from Estonian composers. Here are four discs in my own collection: the links lead to Discogs for further information --








https://www.discogs.com/Lemba-Tobia...nal-Orchestra-Music-From-Est/release/10973859








https://www.discogs.com/Royal-Stock...ärvi-Pärt-Tüür-Tubin-Estonia/release/10369222








https://www.discogs.com/Heino-Eller...a-Music-From-Estonia-Volume-1/release/4377664








https://www.discogs.com/Kaljo-Raid-...-Orchestra-Music-By-Estonian/release/10975148

I've become a Kaljo Raid fan on the basis of the Symphony No. 1 In C Minor (1944), which appears on one of these discs. The opening of that work is one of the most memorable I know. Unbeatable for darkness and mystery. Back when I was doing theatre sound design, I utilized this opening for a production of the Poe masterpiece "Murders in the Rue Morgue", to quite effect I must admit. If you look for only one Estonian work to visit, give this symphony by Raid a listen to.


----------



## Alonso (Feb 1, 2019)

MrMeatScience said:


> I've really enjoyed what I've heard of Toivo Tulev's music


Love his music, especially his Stabat Mater!


----------



## Alonso (Feb 1, 2019)

Kivimees, that piece for piano is beautiful. I did not know it. Thanks!


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm so glad this topic was brought up! My grandmother recently moved to a living community, and I was very surprised to learn that one of her fellow residents is an Estonian conductor/composer named Taavo Virkhaus. I've had the pleasure of speaking with him about his life and career on multiple occasions. He has lived a remarkable life; when he was 11 years old he narrowly escaped a mass deportation of Estonians to Siberia at the hands of the Soviets, but lost several family members. Eventually he managed to emigrate to the United States and began his career as a conductor and composer. He was conductor of the Huntsville (AL) and Duluth-Superior symphonies, and also taught conducting at Eastman for a while. 
Unfortunately, I can't find a single recording of any of his compositions, and have only found one video of him conducting. My university has a few scores of pieces he composed; I need to study them sometime.
I'm sure this doesn't contribute much to the thread, but I really wanted to share this. If by some twist of fate someone knows of recordings of this man's music or otherwise has any information about him, I would be very grateful if you'd share with me!


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Gordontrek said:


> If by some twist of fate someone knows of recordings of this man's music or otherwise has any information about him, I would be very grateful if you'd share with me!


Greetings Gordontrek!

Here is a recording of a radio program from 1987. It features an interview with Taavo Virkhaus including some of his music. I can't listen to it right now, but I will listen later and tell you what is played and at what time.

https://arhiiv.err.ee/vaata/muusika...igent-taavo-virkhaus-tallinnas/similar-241094


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Kivimees said:


> Greetings Gordontrek!
> 
> Here is a recording of a radio program from 1987. It features an interview with Taavo Virkhaus including some of his music. I can't listen to it right now, but I will listen later and tell you what is played and at what time.
> 
> https://arhiiv.err.ee/vaata/muusika...igent-taavo-virkhaus-tallinnas/similar-241094


Wow, that's amazing! Many thanks for finding that!


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

To save you from listening to a lengthy interview in Estonian:

Symphony 1 (2nd movement): 26:30
Violin concerto (2nd movement) : 37:50
Symphony 1 (3rd movement): 50:35

:tiphat:


----------

